# She kissed me on the head, what does that mean?



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

In lieu of other posts I have given regarding my relationship with my wife. Infedelity on her end 2 years ago and lack of sex drive regarding me. My wife and I are both attractive people. We have had struggled alot up until the past 4-5months. Sex still not real good yet. Last night when she went to bed she kissed me on top of the head. Kind of like a motherly kiss. I hated it. I can't tell her that. It just sums up how I feel she looks at me in a romantic way. Things are getting better, but very hard for me. I love my wife very much and am attracted to her, but I don't get it back. I don't press the issue anymore. I am tired of waiting for her to get it back. I do things to try to stay motivated on my end. I try to stay away from situations where i could end up in an adulturous situation. However, I am human and would like to feel what it is like to be wanted again. I had a small taste of it this weekend at a work Christmas function. My wife was there. We had a great time, but once we were away from the rest of the people she was just not as interested as she was when we are around others. That makes me feel used> Any opinions on the kiss thing ar else?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

a kiss on my forehead was one of my favorite kisses. it is the kind that expects no reciprocation.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I do that sometimes (I hope my husband doesn't hate it!) and it's usually if he is laying down, looking relaxed, with his eyes closed, etc and I do that to say 'i love you' when I get the urge to say that but don't want to disturb him relaxing.


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks. I know it was a very gentle gensture from her. But, given all the other stuff. I know i took it out of context. I am just looking for her to get some of her romance back. I do not want to talk about it any longer. I just want it. When I got the same kiss as my son it felt weird. I need to lighten up I think. It did cathc me off guard. Thanks again.


----------

